# ovens/cookers



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

where's the best (ie cheapest!!!!) place to buy a full oven/grill/hob unit such as a Stoves. Although I've got a wonferfull RV, American cookers are decidedly cr*p and seeing as how wifey is a qualified and enthusiastic cook, the least i can do is give her the tools to work with.

ta 

ps.anyone know if the gas pressure systems are comparable/compatable.
Fitting isn't a problem but I'd preffer not to blow us up!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi zaskar do you mean a domestic cooker? if so you can normally order jets for LPG from the manufacturer. But check before you part with any money.

olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> Although I've got a wonferfull RV, American cookers are decidedly cr*p and seeing as how wifey is a qualified and enthusiastic cook, the least i can do is give her the tools to work with.


Hi Zaskar, never a truer word spoken, yank cookers are real crap. 
When we bought our RV I was pleased to see the previous owner had fitted a Smev cooker, four rings, oven and grill .. 
As far as I know it was a straight replacement, same gas reg etc..

See it Here... SMEV 401  ...Not cheap but why have a great RV spoiled by a cheap cooker..

Jim


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks guys.
It's a full unit I'm after for her, preferably an all in one unit such as the 'Stoves'
with hob/grill/oven and lower pan storage.
See what you mean about the price of the Smev :-(
If I could rip the horizontal plate and stupid fan flame burner out of ours and replace it with long thin burner at the back of the oven as used in most U.K caravan/motorhome cookers I'd do that, the down side is that she would loose her grill.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi zaskar
Just a thought but have you thought of changing the microwave for a convection type, ie a microwave and cooker and grill.
Would give a lot of functionality at a fraction of the price, and it would fit where your existing microwave is (probably), only down side I can see is it would be 230 Volts.
I've put this link on, although I'm sure you have seen it already

http://www.stoves.co.uk//cmpage.aspx?pageid=121&subsectionid=76&section=browserange

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi zaskar
> Just a thought but have you thought of changing the microwave for a convection type, ...................
> 
> it's an idea at that, and I know a lot of the newer RV's are coming in with them as standard, but if I told you that 'our lass' is up there with Mr Floyd and Mr Ramsey (without the attitude) then I wouldn't be misleading you that
> ...


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Zaskar if all you need to do is buy a new cooker to get Mrs Z carry on cooking, go for it.
When we are away I end up doing all the cooking and the washing up!!!

Still wouldn't trade her in. 
I mean the coach of course. :lol: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

The update for this is that this weekend I purchased and fitted a Stoves 500 D.I.T unit.
Cost £395 inc vat for a Hob/Grill/Oven/Pan storage all in one unit.
Bought from Narrow boat chandler Lime Kiln Marina at Wolverhampton which was MUCH cheaper than any R.V dealer or European motorhome dealer I tried.
Unit states that it's suitable for Butane at 26Mb or Propane at 37Mb where-as American on board gas systems run on Propane at 27.5Mb. 
After talking to Stoves technical department, thay assured my that the units are tested down to 25Mb and that the worst that could happen was that it would only run at 80% effieciency, thus possibly not hot enough.
Anyway, fitting took a bit of messing about with the trim to get a nice finish and allow the original oven to be replaced when we part ex in a couple of years.
Missus Z cooked a lovely roast duck with veg last night and declared her acceptance so I can look forward to lots of lovely jubblie!
We'll keep our eye on it's performance in the coming weeks but i recon we're on a winner after 2 R.V's and 6 years of cr*ppy American ovens.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done zaskar
We look forward to seeing you at the January get together in Peterborough and then we will all be able to endorse your new cooker (hopefully by sampling some of the delights that come out of it!!!!!). :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Well done zaskar
> We look forward to seeing you at the January get together in Peterborough and then we will all be able to endorse your new cooker (hopefully by sampling some of the delights that come out of it!!!!!). :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


I really quite fancy that rally. Only found out about it yesterday as i only have net access at work and things are hectic at the mo'. My only problems are that a/ i'm starting a new job which I know now is gonna blow my mind.....and b/ in mid January we're going out to Benidorm to see my full timing 'snowbird' parents so I don't know if we'll be able to fit it in.
I'm gonna keep an eye on the rally thread and see how things work out in january. If at all possible, we'll see you thier. 
..........and I'll forewarn Mrs Z re-the cooking!


----------

